# How to set Entourage as default email?



## nickeng (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm trying to configure Entourage whereby if I click on a "mail me" link in Safari, an e-mail will open up directly in Entourage.

Currently, the setup I have will only open up a mail in Apple mail, which I'm not a fan of as I've just switched over from Windows and its fairly similar.

Any tips on how to setup Entourage so I can do this?

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## barhar (Aug 7, 2006)

When releasing MacOS X, Apple tossed out consistency and the friendly user interface, and accepted the 'around about' ways of Microsoft.

To set 'Entourage' as your default e-Mail'er application - 
01. Launch (open, run) 'Mail' ('/Applications/' folder).
02. Select 'Mail's 'Mail, Preferences...' menu item.
03. Click on the 'General' toolbar icon button.
04. From the 'Default Email Reader:' popup menu, select the 'Select...' menu item. A navigation drop down sheet will appear.
05. Navigate to where you have 'Microsoft Entourage' installed, select 'Microsoft Entourage', and click on the 'Select' button. The drop down sheet will retract.
06. Close the Preferences window (now titled 'General').
07. Quit 'Mail'.


----------



## fryke (Aug 7, 2006)

Just in defense of Apple: The goal was that _any_ E-Mail client (and webbrowser) would have this preference. So that you would simply fire up your _current_ default client and choose your next. Or fire up your next default client and select it in its preferences. Sadly, not many others have complied to this novelty. (It was changed in Mac OS X 10.3 or 10.4 if I remember correctly, not earlier...)


----------



## nickeng (Aug 7, 2006)

Brilliant. Worked a treat. Thanks Barhar.


----------



## bswift (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum looking for some solutions to a few problems with my Mac OSX that I've had installed on my iBook for 3-4 months that are driving me a little crazy including not being able to convert the default email program from Mail to Entourage. 

I've tried the steps above several times, several weeks ago when I called Mac Support and was given this steps and just now upon reading them again.
Unfortunately, when I finish them and close Mail, the change isn't saved. If I reopen Mail and go to preferences and General page, the default program has gone back to Mail, not Entourage.

Anyone else run into this problem?  More importantly, does anyone have a solution?

Thanks for any assistance you can give.

BRAD


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 13, 2006)

*barhar* properly described how to make the switch. If it is not working, the problem is local to your setup. The usual suggestions apply. Repair permissions. If this does not work, locate the files entitled _com.apple.internetconfig.plist_ and _com.apple.internetconfigpriv.plist_ in your user account's _Preferences_ folder (_~/Library/Preferences/_). Drag them to your Desktop. Then, launch *Mail* and repeat *barhar*'s procedure.


----------



## nickeng (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not sure about the permissions thing (which is probably right) as I'm still getting used to working with the Mac system and haven't dealt with that before, but since I setup the mail preferences as per Barhar's suggestions, I have Entourage as default mail and there have been no problems.


----------

